# Anyone tried protein powder in there angel delight?



## boddy4

Im currently dieting down, but I had the idea of chucking a scoop of whey in with angel delight. Has anyone tried it? I cant for 13 more days haha,

cheers.


----------



## tom jones

boddy4 said:


> Im currently dieting down, but I had the idea of chucking a scoop of whey in with angel delight. Has anyone tried it? I cant for 13 more days haha,
> 
> cheers.


Yea I have- really nice:thumb:


----------



## martin brown

Now this may have changed but Angel delight used to have hydrogenated vegetable oil in it. Angel delight is full of sugar and fat so hardly ideal for cutting down on!

Try mixing protein powder in with some sugar free jelly. That's good to eat and also has no calories or sugar.


----------



## martin brown

Sorry mate didn't realise it was you!

I'll bring a jelly sachet into gym for you to try!

M


----------



## Joshua

Asda do a strawberry flavoured "smart price" generic delight. Its ingredients are fine (starches and no transfats) and is 4p a sachet.

J


----------



## Jem

Joshua said:


> Asda do a strawberry flavoured "smart price" generic delight. Its ingredients are fine (starches and no transfats) and is 4p a sachet.
> 
> J


I got some of the sainsburys stuff which is 9p and I thought I bagged a bargain:confused1:

tastes yummity ! I put it down, walked out the room and returned to an empty shaker ...and a child with a strawberry moustache and a big cheesy grin ...


----------



## boddy4

cheers martin


----------

